
Google’s Supreme Court bid to legalize intellectual property theft - bretpiatt
https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/googles-supreme-court-bid-to-legalize-intellectual-property-theft/
======
bretpiatt
I completely disagree with this piece. Sharing it here because it's a good
example of the dangers of half truth and this decision could have a horrible
impact on our industry for exactly the opposite reason the author states.

For those who didn't follow the trial or first appellate ruling Google copied
the spec and then clean roomed their own implementation.

If organizations can copyright a spec (an API) then one organization gets to
own a protocol (ex. Samba use now requires licensing from Microsoft, etc.).

------
rasz
"OPINION" aka someone got paid for this, Christian-right and/or Religious-
right advocacy organization with a strong anti-LGBT agenda.

